
Australian Bank Claims simply making a spelling fix in system cost $15,000 - zadokshi
https://www.itnews.com.au/news/nab-wraps-up-scary-data-migration-for-2800-mortgage-brokers-536759
======
zadokshi
I wonder if anyone who works in a bank can help us understand how this might
even be possible for a bank manager to believe to be even remotely reasonable?

